# online application forms for British, American, and Australia army



## Steven Moxx (1 Feb 2006)

hey, I have looked everywhere, but there are no actual direct links to apply online for Aust, USA, and British Armies, im wondering if anyone knows of any information. I have looked at all these 3 wbsites and checked forign militaries forum, etc. The links provided there just took me 2 the main pages. If anyone can help me out with some general personal experiences or info on applying overseas that would be great. Thanks alot


----------



## Rubes (1 Feb 2006)

http://www.armyjobs.mod.uk/RegularArmy/JoiningFromOverseas/

This is what you need for the British Army.  Follow the links, fill out the forms.  I believe they send you some stuff too...

I don't know about applying for the other two, but unless you have dual citizenship to the US or a green card, you're out of luck there.


----------



## Steven Moxx (1 Feb 2006)

thanks alot, I filled out a long form for the New Zealand Army, it was pretty easy, i wish the others were like that. In regards to the American army, because they are so thined out with the war, that anyone from a NATO country can apply for the army. They serve 1.5 years, and get a green card.


----------



## kcdist (1 Feb 2006)

Steven Moxx said:
			
		

> . In regards to the American army, because they are so thined out with the war, that anyone from a NATO country can apply for the army. They serve 1.5 years, and get a green card.



Steven....

It appears you are new to this forum. One of the unique factors in regards to this site is that there is zero tolerance for B.S.

For example, the above quote is 100% inaccurate. The U.S. Armed Forces requires that any applicant is a U.S. citizen or the holder of a valid green card. No exceptions, end of story. 

Give your head a shake, and then check out any of the easy to find references available on the web.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (6 Feb 2006)

Steven Moxx said:
			
		

> In regards to the American army, because they are so thined out with the war, that anyone from a NATO country can apply for the army. They serve 1.5 years, and get a green card.



And where did you hear about this one?  Please state your source and let's hope it's not from a friend of a friend of a friend twice removed on the German side....in addition, if there was any truth to this statement, you would find that the shortest contract that any US military branch offers is two years but that comes with promotion restrictions etc...If you look at the training cylce, it takes anywhere from six to eight months to get trained to MOS level and then a year in Iraq for the Army...do you really think they would "GIVE" a green card for only a year and a half of your life?  IF this were true, they would want a minimum of fours years active and four more years innactive reserve which is the case for the Marine Corps (and sometimes even longer active service depending on the MOS and guaranteed enlistment options).  Geeezzzz.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Feb 2006)

Hate to burst your bubble Mr Moxx there is only a 2 year contract. Thats the minimum.

http://www.goarmy.com/flindex.jsp


----------

